# Cant Access My drive



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2007)

I am having a strange problem.....
I have two HDD(80+40). From the morning i am unable to access one of my partition(NTFS). Rest all are FAT32 n are accessible. WHenever i try to access that particular drive it says "ACCESS IS DENIED"...........
Please help me.....that drive contains my music collection


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 28, 2007)

romeo, what OS are you on?
If you are on Win9x/ME, you need a tool to mount NTFS partitions.
If you are on XP, don't tell me you accidentally turned on encryption and somehow things got haywire.
If you had no problems before morning (if I be mistaken in assuming the above), logon in safe mode as administrator and see if you can access the drive / partition (can be an innocuous user privileges issue).
Also reply whether you can see the drive in disk management console (Right click My computer --> manage)
_I am still not clear whether its the whole drive you mention or just a partition of the drive you mention _
Lets hope things are not sinister and we get your drive back.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2007)

i can see the PARTITON in disk management console.
I am using XP.............


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the same problem, but in my case it surely a virus doing that I cant open from the right pane clicking on the drive ikon but from the left pane I can easily open all the files & folders.

AVG is able to delete it but on booting up its back again.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2007)

to ensure that a virus is a culprit in this :

Go to run and type msconfig now go to startup tab and see if a entry with a unique or uncommon name is there (better try to close some services and progrmas by task manager;

now go to manage option as told above and if you dont have any data in drive f then delete the partition. and then create another partition from there only and give a different drive letter.

If you have usefull data and dont want to loose then we can see after wards.. telll it here


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 29, 2007)

Can both of you open the said drive using the command prompt?

I feel that if it is a virus, it can be tamed very easily.
Get this free tool (better than msconfig) to know what is starting up o n reboot.
*www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml
(Post a hijackthis log if you can.)
Also get the following (very important when dealing with malware)
Unlocker tool
*ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/
Then an antivirus software (i recommend AVG free edition)
btw, i didn't get a virus in years . (the last two were blaster and w32jeefo in 2003).
@ranjan2001 can you tell us the name of the virus so that it can be better dealt with.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2007)

i think @ radical is correct ! do this and you can even try copying the whole partition by Seagate tool (i think you know about it) if nothing happens by windows then only . we will discuss it later.. i am PM'ing someone . its possible there can be a sol. by windows only.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys I was not able to open this forum last 16 hrs so could not reply , but meanwhile I got to know the virus (trojan) named *inform.exe*.

It had created 2 folders on my portable drive from which it spread to my E & F drives.

folders created were following:
* msconfig
rm*
both were hidden
the portable drive had autorun.inf file which was changed to the following content which was activating on connecting & asking to run the program (which I was not doing)

[AutoRun]
open=infrom.exe
shellexecute=infrom.exe
shell\Auto\command=infrom.exe
shell=Auto

The source of the virus was the comp at the guy's shop which partitioned & formatted my newly bought portable drive.

Now  the virus is gone but opening the E & F drive pops up the *"Open with"* command asking me to choose the application, so I still cant open the  drive from there  since it has made some change to the registry.


----------



## zotarmit@rediffmail.com (Jan 29, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> I am having a strange problem.....
> I have two HDD(80+40). From the morning i am unable to access one of my partition(NTFS). Rest all are FAT32 n are accessible. WHenever i try to access that particular drive it says "ACCESS IS DENIED"...........
> Please help me.....that drive contains my music collection


 
It seem that the drive you install your operating system was not format as NTFS. Convert your system drive, that is, the drive you install your OS to NTFS. PowerQuest(R) PartitionMagic(R) Version 8.0 can convert FAT32 TO NTFS and vice versa

after you convert your system drive as NTFS, all other drive will be accessible, unless some other thing was wrong



note: NTFS was used by windows 2000, winxp and soon

zotarmit@rediffmail.com
__________


			
				codename_romeo said:
			
		

> I am having a strange problem.....
> I have two HDD(80+40). From the morning i am unable to access one of my partition(NTFS). Rest all are FAT32 n are accessible. WHenever i try to access that particular drive it says "ACCESS IS DENIED"...........
> Please help me.....that drive contains my music collection


 
It seem that the drive you install your operating system was not format as NTFS. Convert your system drive, that is, the drive you install your OS to NTFS. PowerQuest(R) PartitionMagic(R) Version 8.0 can convert FAT32 TO NTFS and vice versa

after you convert your system drive as NTFS, all other drive will be accessible, unless some other thing was wrong



note: NTFS was used by windows 2000, winxp and soon

zotarmit@rediffmail.com


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 29, 2007)

this is my post..see if it helps u

 ACCESS DENIED


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 29, 2007)

@ranjan
The aforesaid virus is *infrom.exe*
it was good you posted the autorun info.

Info (from Prevx.com):

```
1. COVERT ANALYSIS OF: INFROM.EXE

    * File Names Used: 13
    * Paths Used: 19
    * Common File Name: INFROM.EXE
    * Common Path: ?:\
    * Vendor Information: No Vendor details specified
    * INFROM.EXE may use 13 or more path and file names, these are the most common:
    * 1 :%PROGRAMFILES%\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\DATA\MOVED\[PESPIN].VIR
    * 2 :%WINDIR%\INFROM.DAT
    * 3 :?:\A00000000
    * 4 :?:\INFROM.DAT
    * File Name Structure: Normal
    * File and Path Structure: Suspicious, unusually high number of file and path combinations

2. RELATIONSHIP ANALYSIS OF: INFROM.EXE

    * Malicious Objects Created: 7 objects
    * Malicious Creators: 3
    * Malware Run Keys: None
    * Self Persists:
    * Antivirus Detection: No third party antivirus detection observed
    * Anti-Spyware Detection: No third party anti-spyware detection observed

3. ACTIVITY ANALYSIS OF: INFROM.EXE

    * The following behaviors have been observed for this object:
    * Installs programs.
    * Deletes programs.
    * Invokes dll components.
    * Modifies the hostsfile.
    * Runs other programs.
    * Creates known malware.
```

Removal Tool :

*info.prevx.com/downloadremove.asp?mlw=INFROM.EXE
__________
If you still can't open the drive and an open with ... dialog pops up, 
(registry modified), in the open with dialog, click browse and select explorer.exe (located in the %WINDIR% folder, i.e. your windows folder).
Also, open folder options and in the file, file folder, folder, drive options check if the association is with explorer and repair accordingly.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 29, 2007)

> If you still can't open the drive and an open with ... dialog pops up,
> (registry modified), in the open with dialog, click browse and select explorer.exe (located in the %WINDIR% folder, i.e. your windows folder).
> Also, open folder options and in the file, file folder, folder, drive options check if the association is with explorer and repair accordingly.



I did what u said, Unfortunately that did not work, on looking further I found that there were same autorun.inf files on E & F drives due to which the drive were showing me option set at *AUTO* rather set at *Explore

*Went into safe mode deleted the autorun.inf files from 2 drives rebooted & back to normal, now all is working fine as required.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2007)

i think his problems solved


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2007)

how ..can he please come and reply..will help others


----------



## shantanu (Jan 30, 2007)

he said that he restarted his system for three or 4 times and his problem solved


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 30, 2007)

If u r referring me then I posted how I solved the problem, I had already deleted those 2 virus containing folders & then further had to delete the autorun.inf files from all the affected drives.

That solved the problem.
Thanks for all the suggestions, it helped to get rid of the trojan.
I am still looking a way to have a portable anti virus on my usb drive which can be updated from my system, bcoz I cant rely on the 3rd party host & thats where this virus came from.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry for not posting any replies.
Thanx to one and all who helped me out. I tried to access the drive from command prompt n cud access it. After restarting for about 4-5 times i could access my drive( @ shantanu thanx for notifying it at the forum ). It is strange i know...but it is what happened.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 31, 2007)

Its ok Codename_ROMEO


----------



## cabilao_777 (Feb 20, 2007)

hello everyone...
i just found out last week that my flush drive is infected with *infrom.exe *through AVG...when i double click the drive, "open with" comes out...i already check if there were hidden files but there was none.there were no autorun.inf and other files that i can delete..i let AVG move the file infrom.exe to the virus vault...but then "open with" still comes out everytime i double click the drive...i restarted it several times as what most of you posted..still nothing new happened...everything is still the same...what do i do now?please help me...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 20, 2007)

in folder option choose 'show hidden files'
now connect the flash drive & u will find "autorun.inf" files 
delete them.

now delete inform.exe if its still thee on ur drive
run avg to confirm that there is no virus.
Reboot windows & connect to double check if the problem is solved or not.

Hopethis helps u getting rid of virus.


----------



## cabilao_777 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks a lot for the reply..

i really appreciate it...

i already did what you said. i did not see any autorun.inf files.there is no virus according to avg. my problem is that when i double click the drive containing my flash drive, i could not open it.it will only open if i use the right click button and clicking open..with these signs still present, i believe my drive is still infected... is there no other alternative solution?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dont worry we can solve this problem for sure, I did it so can u too.

Do u remember if u earlier deleted autorun.inf (itself its not a virus) this files gives command to start the virus so when u connect it starts.

This is what I posted earlier



> I got to know the virus (trojan) named inform.exe.
> 
> It had created 2 folders on my portable drive from which it spread to my E & F drives.
> 
> ...



can u post screen shot of the root drive where I can see the folders & files & also post screen shot of right click options so we know what exactly u are dealing with.


----------



## cabilao_777 (Feb 23, 2007)

i never deleted any autorun.inf files....
it all started in the internet cafe..AVG detected a virus.then the computer crashed. it restarted all by itself.the "Open with" first appeared after that crash...everytime i try to access my flsh drive thru double click, the "open with" appears..I connected it to my computer at home..i scanned it using avg..a virus was detected..i moved it to the virus vault..i scanned it again 3-4 times..there was no more virus according to avg.surprisingly, the "open with' window came out when i tried to access my drive thru double click...
i was so troubled that i searched for "infrom.exe" thru google..this forum was one of the links..i followed the instructions from this thread like "showing hidden files, restarting several times,etc.." when i showed all files including the hidden files, i was surprised because there was really no autorun.inf files and others...
my questions:

there are times when i connect my drive to other pcs...when double clicking, the drive is opened, no more "open with" windows..what does this mean? there are also other pcs that when i connect my drive, the "open with" window comes out...i just dont understand..
i also tried to connect my drive in my PC here in the office...the "open with" window did not appear, but when i double click the drive, it opens another window..this is not usual...
then when i disconnected my drive and tried to access drive C it no longer opens when i double click the corresponding icon....i have to use right click and choose open to access the drive....

this really seems like a very big problem...i cant see information or even instances that this ever happened...the problem that you once had was kinda different...

please help me...
thank you so much for the time and effort you spend answering my posts....


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually need to see screenshots ......I know how much problem is this.................................but be rest assured this can be cured. Need screenshots please.

open Mycomputer > right click the usb drive >press the printscreen button above Insert key, this will take a jpeg image now open the MS paint & copy this file & save as jpeg.

then go to *www.myimgs.net upload that new image whichu saved , once uploaded on top of the image u will get a link, post that link here so we can see ur screen.

do the same for yr flash drive root folder (show all hidden files)& take screen shot & reapete above method.

Connecting to office computer & not having a problem means that comp is not infected but ur home comp is still infected or the usb drive  we need to find that out.

Or the best method is always to format the HDD, but tahts silly  bcoz this virus can easily be treated.


----------



## cabilao_777 (Feb 24, 2007)

hi...i could not give u a screenshot of my pc since i havent gone home yet..however, i am posting two links here..these are screenshots of what happens to my pc here in the office.the second link is what appears when i double click the drive.. 
*myimgs.net/images/bwak.bmp
*myimgs.net/images/eygi.bmp


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I cant open these links, r u able to open this links?
I guess u need to save as .jpeg rather than .bmp


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

not me either.. cant open the pics


----------



## cabilao_777 (Feb 25, 2007)

there are some sites that are blocked here in the office..
unfortunately, the link where i can post the pic is  now blocked.
i guess the administrator found out..
is there no other site wher ei can upload the pics?
i am sorry for the mess...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Try this one
*imageshack.us 
& post jpeg images


----------



## cabilao_777 (Mar 2, 2007)

sorry for not updating for quite a long time..
i was busy doing my thesis...
i just let the virus live in my system for some time..

now, i think i already know what this is all about..
it's a virus named "taga lipa are"...
it's a virus made by a Filipino..
who wants to get everybody's attention..


----------

